

Ask HN: What does "launch" really mean? Is "beta" a private launch? - irisdai

Do you have to have "major media exposure" to call your site launched? How many private users qualify for a successful beta trial? Thanks!
======
patio11
Arguing about the definition of words will very, very rarely help your
business.

With particular regards to these words, they mean whatever Marketing wants
them to mean. To a first approximation, I'd describe any service I can get
into with a web browser and a credit card but no strings pulled on my behalf
as "launched." But if Marketing says that it isn't really, truly launched
until TC gets their exclusive, I would not burn my karma arguing with
Marketing over the point.

~~~
irisdai
Agree, I don't care about words either. It's just when apply TC disrupt and
such, they ask you those questions and I really don't know the difference.
Hope everything can be simple. thanks.

~~~
ig1
Just apply and see, they review each application on a case-by-case basis
anyway. Although phrasing your application so it sound less launch-ed (but you
should be open about what you have done) will probably act in your favour.

------
hugo31370
There are no real thresholds. As entrepreneur, you're the one who sets the
timing for each stage. Managing beta vs launch has several goals that go
beyond media coverage. 1, When talking to users it's a way to tell them that
your product is not quite ready yet. It's expectation mngmt but it works.
Users are more likely to help you fixing bugs if you're in beta than if you're
live. 2, When talking to investors is a way to gain time. If you're live you
need to show traction. If you're beta you can go a little slower. You can use
your beta stage to create some buzz so then when you officially launch you can
actually see decent traction. 3, When talking to the media, it's about getting
the big 'launch' coverage and possibly allow for an exclusive. If you're
already launched there are no real news.

